# Controlar lamparas de ozono a 3200v



## pepechip (May 24, 2008)

Hola
Dispongo de un unico transformador que me da corriente a 8 lamparas de ozono, que funcionan a 3200v.
Quisiera incorporarle un circuito conmutador para controlar el funcionamiento de las distintas lamparas, pero debido a la alta tension a la que trabajan no se que dispositivo utilizar, ya que deve de quedar lo mas estetico posible.

 Los posibles elementos a utilizar pueden ser conmutadores, reles o triac, pero a estas tensiones es complicado encontrar algo que ofrezca seguridad. 

El disponer de un transformador por lampara me resultaria demasiado caro y voluminoso, aunque si no encuentro algo mejor debere de utilizar este metodo.

El consumo de cada lampara es aproximadamente de 1mA.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 24, 2008)

no se bien cuales son esas lamparas, o que efecto producen. son como fluorescentes?
o como flashes de yodo? o de xenon?

no se si existe algun dispositivo que t sirva, pero dentro de lo que yo se... la energia electrica, solo salta de un lugar a otro, 1mm cada 1000 volts creo. por ende, y por la baja intensidad, cualquier llave comun o relay podria servirte. solo debe tener un minimo de 4 mm entre los terminales de contacto.

sigue investigando amigo.


----------



## pepechip (May 24, 2008)

en este enlace puedes ver el tipo de lamparas y transformadores.
http://www.cebek.com/CEBEK-ELECTRONICA/OZON-IONIZADORES/P_318.aspx

Ya aprovecho tambien para preguntar sobre que tipo de componente o sonda puedo utilizar para medir el nivel de oxono contenido en el aire.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2008)

Lo ideal seria un relee al vacio, pero te saldra mucho mas caro que otro transformador

No tan ideal:
Un relee de doble ruptura dandole tension extra al resorte (para acelerar el accionamiento) y espaciando al maximo (fisicamente posible) los contactos. 
No son para esa tension pero siendo muy baja la corriente creo que soportaran el trabajo

Esto en perfecto español es una *"Chapuza"* pero a veces dan resultado

Cualquier tipo de semiconductor que soporte esa tension te saldra carisimo


----------



## pepechip (May 25, 2008)

encontre reles de alta tension:
http://www.directindustry.es/prod/celduc/rele-reed-de-alta-tension-12114-98456.html
http://www.arrowiberia.com/ad/ad18/PAG24.pdf
Aunque el inconveniente que tienen es su elevado precio, superior a 25€.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 25, 2008)

Para medir el ozono presente, no solos necesitas de un laboratorio, sino tambien de ser ingeniero.jejeje.

no creo que venga ningun instrumento casero para medir el ozono, discriminando los demas gases. lo que si t puedo decir es que en las condiciones de la troposfera, es muy pero muy baja la densidad de ozono, es de algunas partes por millón. y eso es muy bueno, debido a que el ozono, es altamente nocivo para nuestra salud, es mortal.
pero tambien es muy utilizado para potabilizar agua.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 25, 2008)

Otra solucion podria ser utilizando un rele doble y conectandolos en serie los dos contactos para conseguir mayor distancia entre contactos.

Si me apuras mucho utiliza un delco de coche con un motorcillo o algo similar.


----------



## pepechip (May 25, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Otra solucion podria ser utilizando un rele doble y conectandolos en serie los dos contactos para conseguir mayor distancia entre contactos.
> 
> Si me apuras mucho utiliza un delco de coche con un motorcillo o algo similar.



me convence esta solucion, provare haber que tal resulta.
saludos


----------



## javielchispas (May 26, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Otra solucion podria ser utilizando un rele doble y conectandolos en serie los dos contactos para conseguir mayor distancia entre contactos.



Si, pero un relé grande, que tenga sobrada separación entre los contactos y la bobina, incluyendo cableado.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 26, 2008)

Por suerte 3200V no es tanto, hasta los 5000V las cosas se comportan como nosotros creemos,a partir de esas tensiones ya empiezan a salir cosas raras, como el ozono, puntas vivas....yuyuyu.

Yo en estos casos pide permiso al dependiente y miro todos los reles que tienen y escojo los que mas me convencen.

Esta es una razon para tratar bien a la gente que te dejan ir  y tocatear cosas que a otros no se les deja...jejeje


----------



## carlosjpintos (Abr 6, 2012)

Hola a todos los integrantes de este foro, para controlar la potencia de esas lámparas , que creo que son ocho, la única manera que existe es la de disminuir la tensión del primario del transformados de alta tensión mediante un reostato, cuyo valor debe ser prefijado conectando resistencias en serie con el bobinado ( supongo que el trafo de a.t es convencionál de 50 hz), no alimentarlas con más de 3.200 v , ya que si se pasa de esta tensión se pincha el vidrio que es generalmente de soda - cal  de 0,85 mm de espesor , si la lámpara enciende rojiza el gas es neón, si enciende azul el gas es argón , personalmente prefiero las de argón , ya que la conductancia en el vacio es mayor que el  nón, eso hace que el funcionamiento sea más seguro, el pote calculo que debe estar en el orden de los 3 k y una potencia de 50 w se puede conseguir en casas de electronica industrial, no recomuiendo usar dimers ya que la carga es tremendamente reactiva y predominantemente capacitiva, salvo que el trafo se lo calcule para que la reactania inductiva del mismo esté en resonancia con la capacitancia de las lámparas que estan conectadas en paralelo, lo cuál el rendimiento y adapatación de l circuito seria optimo , cualquier consulta me avisan  saludos  cjp


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 6, 2012)

Mirá, esas no son lámparas en el sentido estricto de la palabra. Son especies de descargadores gaseosos.
Energizan el neón o argón y lo utilizan como conductor central. Entre este y la regilla se establece un campo eléctrico en el cual al pasar el aire lo transforma en ozono.
Para hacer la conmutación se me ocurre que podrían servir esas llaves giratorias grandes como la de los cargadores de baterías comerciales antiguos, que tienen los contactos grandes y bien separados. Venían de 2 a 12 posiciones y el diámetro, no las tengo aquí en mi casa, pero es algo así como 10 cm. En mi laboratorio tengo pero no tengo un trafo de 3000 v para probarlas y poder decirte si andan bien.
Por otra parte con una placa de bakelita o laminado fenólico de unos 4 mm de espesor, podrías construirla. Con remaches de cobre hacés los contactos, los dispones en forma cicular, con un radio de unos 5 o 6 cm y una lengueta de bronce fosforoso sostenida por el centro con una manivela. Girando esta, haces los contactos correspondiente. 
Pero claro, estas indicaciones son para encender de a una. Para encender varias a la vez, necesitarías un relay especial como te han dicho mas adelante. Yo he desarmado  relays al vacío marca Sigma, que venían con una cubierta de bronce sellado, y los he usado como martillos para gacer sonar un gong.
Otra solución sería conseguir en alguna casa que tengan cosas antiguas, timbre con campanilla. Allí podes separar los contactos y usarlos de relays. Suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## Dano (Abr 6, 2012)

Están contestando un tema con 4 años de inactividad.


----------



## carlosjpintos (Abr 7, 2012)

Hola aquileslor, ahh ahora creo que entendí, lo que vos necesitas es un conmutador a los efectos de poder verificar el funcionamiento de c/u de las lámparas, por lo tanto tenés que manejar alta tensión, lo que se me ocurre es que lo mas sencillo y eficaz , en este momento es el de realizar una salida de cada lámpara del electrodo centrál hacia el exterior del ozonizador y desde hallí mediante puentes realizados con ficha banana y cable de silicona para alta tensión tipo el que se emplea para el conexionado de los tubos de iluminación de neón, si el tablero está en una atmosfera con ozono podés usar acrílico, o pvc, ya que son materiales baratos y el o3 no los afectan, a veces las lámparas se encapsulan, pero lo que me parece que en tu caso están agrupadas a la antigua como lo hacian los viejos "ozoneros", si me das mas datos del equipo te puedo sin compromiso realizar un prototipo o poder brindarte mas aportes que quizás te puedan ayudar en el proyecto, mirá tené en cuenta que no es lo mismo alimentar una sola lámpara que ocho, ya que con una carga capacitiva tan pura se produce un efecto que se llama efecto ferranti , en donde la tensión a la salida del trafo adopta un valor mayor que en vacio  ojo !! recordá que solo el 10 % de la potencia se transforma en calor + O3, es decir que el circuito se comporta como una línea larga de media tensión que funciona en vacío , un abrazo cjp


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 7, 2012)

Si Dano dice que el tema tiene 4 años inactivo,seguro que pepechip ya lo soluciono hace rato por lo que no respondo al tema....solo apuntar para los que no saben que el ozono puro es el principal motivo de cancer de garganta en las fabricas donde se trabaja con tratamiento corona (darle al plastico alta tencion para que abra sus poros y entre la tinta de una impresora) que genera ozono puro en cantidad,saludos


----------



## carlosjpintos (Abr 7, 2012)

Bueno, estimados amigos, quedo a vuestra disposición ante cualquier problema , inconveniente o inquietud que pudiese sucitarse en un futuro por algún tema similar , sin ningún tipo de compromiso de mi parte , cualquier tema que surja lo abordaré como si fuese un desafío personal, me alegra ser una parte muy pequeña de este foro y poder intercambiar opiniones.
Al respecto, el ozono puro es aquel que se genera a partir del oxigeno puro , es decir el envasado o medicinal , el empleado por ejemplo en ozonoterapias,  el otro que toma aire del medio ambiente es ozono más NO x , que  tiene incorporado además todos los gases derivados de hidogeno,  dependiendo del grado de humedad, por eso el aire de entrada de alimentación debe estar lo mas seco posible. un abrazo  CJP


----------

